# Bad Hair Day?



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I blame Kara for this thread since she posted those pictures of Gucci with her poofy hair. Mirabel has a lot of bad hair days. This has led to a forum member knick naming her Scruff. Here are some of her classic bad hair days. I should have known, looking back now she was kind of a scruffy puppy  I am sure there are others out there with scruffy puppies. I can't be the only one that lets my hav go au natural some days. Anybody willing to join me in the embarassment?


----------



## maryvee (Jan 26, 2008)

I like her hair!! I tried uploading a pic, but it was taking too long-- billy tends to have crazy mustache days and has some pretty bad bed head in the morning!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Awww - she's just way too cute, scruffy or not. They are supposed to be NATURAL dogs, so I love her the way she is.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm thinkin' this speaks for itself...ound:ound:


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

LOL she does not look pleased. I am sure it turned out to be a good hair day since she is being bathed. Havs have such expression in their faces.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I think Mirabel loooks adorable in those bad hair photos and Molly, oh my, she doesn't like baths does she.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I love that closeup shot of Mirable - the one with the nose most obvious. It makes me smile!

Molly's expression in that photo is hilarious!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Molly's expression in that photo is hilarious!


We've come to call that expression her

*"You DO know you're in BIG, BIG trouble? :suspicious: "* look.

She LOATHES the bath...

but LOVES the MUD! :whoo:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

You think you have bad hair days?! This was Kodi today after a bath. And spring isn't too far off because his nose is turning black again.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

HAHA! I love the poofy shots, they are adorable! When my dogs wake up from a nap they have RAGING bed head! Like half the hair on their face goes in opposite directions, I need to take a picture and add it to this.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

All the bad hair days are too funny. Kubrick can DEFINITELY be added to this thread! I'll try to see if I can find a bad hair day picture of Kubrick or I'll take one sometime soon.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Lina said:


> All the bad hair days are too funny. Kubrick can DEFINITELY be added to this thread! I'll try to see if I can find a bad hair day picture of Kubrick or I'll take one sometime soon.


Now HOW could Kubrick EVER have a BAD-ANYTHING day?! :jaw:


----------

